# Interesting Site About Military Watches



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.50717.com/

I find it amusing how so many watches of his with Quartz movements have been converted to automatics. Also he has incorporated parts of different watches in some mods.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

seiko 6159 7001 in the "not issued" do it for me!

he hasn't got a Smith's or a Timex though


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I know this site well. Hyun Suk is an absolute military watch nut. A great site for mainly american military timepieces.


----------

